# Como conectar las 5 salidas de un sumador paralelo a dos displays de 7 segmentos



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Necesito saber como conectar las 5 salidas de un sumador paralelo (74LS283) a dos displays de 7 segmentos para que me aparescan los digitos del 0 al 19 

gracias ojala y puedan ayudarme


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2009)

utiliza el SN74185, deecargate la  hoja de datos; los podrias conseguir en agelectronica


p.d. por supuesto usa resistencias tambien


----------



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda, pero solo puedo usar 7448 para usar los displays catodo, no se si se pueda hacer usando solo dos compuertas 7448...

ojala pudieran decirme como


----------



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Gracias por tu idea pero es un trabajo de la escuela, y solo puedo usar compuertas 7448 para mostrarlos en el display catodo, no se si alguien sepa como hacerlo usando dos compuertas 7448, o de alguna otra forma q no sea con la 7485...

se los agradecere mucho
 ojala y puedan ayudarme


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 15, 2009)

hummerh2 dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu idea pero es un trabajo de la escuela, y solo puedo usar compuertas 7448 para mostrarlos en el display catodo, no se si alguien sepa como hacerlo usando dos compuertas 7448, o de alguna otra forma q no sea con la 7485...
> 
> se los agradecere mucho
> ojala y puedan ayudarme



Si es un trabajo para la escuela entonces se supone que tienes que hacerlo vos...pero por lo que preguntas...pretendes que te lo den ya diseñado. Entonces, donde queda lo que se supone que tienes que aprender? O así piensas encarar un trabajo para ganarte la vida?

Es mejor que vos propongas un esquema diseñado por vos y que el foro te de una ayuda marcandote los errores y las formas de solución. De esta forma al manos vas a aprender algo.

Saludos!


----------



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

orale gracias por tu comentario, lo que pasa es que soy principiante en estos temas, no conosco mucho sobre los CI, pero gracias de todas formas, tratare de aprender un poco mas...

ojala y alguien tenga algo mejor 

gracias


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2009)

> no se si se pueda hacer usando solo dos compuertas 7448...


No se puede usando solo dos decodificadores 7448. El sumador te entrega un numero binario y tu lo que quieres es un numero BCD


----------



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

ah ok mabauti, gracias por sacarme de esa duda

pero tu q me aconsejas, como puedo hacerlo?

te lo agradeceria un monton


----------



## mabauti (Feb 15, 2009)

para el rango binario a BCD que tu quieres, aparte de eso necesitaras un comparador de magnitud 74ls85, otro sumador y algunas compuertas AND; la idea es sumar 6 cuando tienes mas de 9


----------



## hummerh2 (Feb 15, 2009)

Ah ok muchas gracias, intentare desifrarlo gracias por tu ayuda


----------

